# Mehrzeilige msgBox



## curi (3. März 2005)

Hi,

wie mache ich eine mehrzeilige msgbox.
Weil bisher kann ich nur alles in eine Zeile schreiben.

greetz

€dit: lol sry habs grad gefunden!


----------



## GeCKo1234 (3. März 2005)

hi,

 eine zeillenumbruch kannst mit vbCr machen das sieht dann z.b. so aus:

 MsgBox "Das steht in der ersten zeile" & vbCr & "Das hier in der zweiten Zeile'", vbInformation, "blabla"

 ich hoffe das hattest du gemeint

 mfg
 GeCko


 edit: ok hat sich ja erledigt


----------

